# Want to draw Basch? Pyeas?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know its a stretch... But Baschy recently passed away very suddenly, and I miss him terribly.. :'c I have a few pictures that friends drew of Alle, but none of Baschy.

Would anyone be willing to do a picture of him for me? Just charity on this one, but I would really appreciate it. I can reciprocate (ish), if desired.

I have loads of pics in my albums.

Here are a few of my fav pics:

























Just a thought ... >w< <3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

If you've seen my other thread "Attempt at Betta Art" I could do one in that style... but I have a line up. It'd be a few days before I got to him...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I did see it, yes, and its wonderful! If I could manage to squeeze in there, I would really, really appreciate it! :,< <3


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll do a quick one. c:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*hughughughughuhgdfusghlakjsdhflaksjdhfkasdjlHUG* .>w<.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

-choke- o-o


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Check out my "I want to draw Bettas" thread, and if you like my style, I'll draw him for you! =)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

...:B


*death hugs all of you*

If you wouldnt mind, Sweeda, I would like that very, very much.

I found out today my little brother cried when he heard Basch passed away. It made me very sad, he's only 9. He liked Basch and Baschy liked him, he'd sit with him and play for hours. I feel terrible for my Beastie (because Matthew is a beast <3) :'c ...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd LOVE to draw him for you, then. I think I'll do 3rd picture.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, Sweeda. I really do appreciate it, and all of you.

Im sure he wouldve enjoyed seeing them, I showed him the art forums sometimes and he'd just stair intensly and wriggle around when he really "liked" things. Alle just flares. Oh well, not every one can be a nice guy r,:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Can I draw him?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*nodsnodsnodsnods* I would love that! I have tons of pictures in my albums of him doing all manner of derpy things :,<


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just printed the picture of him. I'll probably start drawing him later today.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

.>,<. <3333


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

=) Just so you know, I only draw the fish, not the background. Too many details... LOL.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thassokies! :3 I like it all! <3


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a quick 4x6 watercolour. A little looser than my regular style. LMK if you like it. I'd be happy to send you the original, or redo until you do like it.

cheers,
--dave








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5589493451/


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

DaveC said:


> Here's a quick 4x6 watercolour. A little looser than my regular style. LMK if you like it. I'd be happy to send you the original, or redo until you do like it.
> 
> cheers,
> --dave
> ...


 Oh wow! This is adorable!  I love the colors, thank you, Dave!

I feel naive, but what does LMK mean?

And I would love to receive it, if not too expenive!


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

LMK is let me know.

Glad you like it. It's from one of the photos you posted, it seemed a very Betta like pose.

It's yours free. Just send me your adress in a private message

cheers,
--dave


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*I gave it a shot =]*

This is a picture of the drawing I did. The colors don't come out as nice in the photo but if you want it I can mail it to you no prob =]


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwww, its adorable! I would love to get it!! Would you like me pm you?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure. =]


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorrysorrysorry!! >n<""
I know I haven't drawn him/posted him when I said I would ajdfbsadhbb I've just been so worried over Revenant that quite frankly, I forgot.

BAD ME.

But I did get Basch's picture finished, so here it is:








I really had fun doing his colors <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Sorrysorrysorry!! >n<""
> I know I haven't drawn him/posted him when I said I would ajdfbsadhbb I've just been so worried over Revenant that quite frankly, I forgot.
> 
> BAD ME.
> ...



Thankies!!!! That's such a Basch look, too, you nailed it. 

Thankies for the "mawm" thing :'3 <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm SO sorry I haven't drawn him yet. I've been having major back issues the last few days, so even doing water changes has been pushed to the back burner. I'll get to it soon, I promise. BTW, one of my new snails died. The Gold one is still alive and kickin', though he only comes out at night.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Thankies!!!! That's such a Basch look, too, you nailed it.
> 
> Thankies for the "mawm" thing :'3 <3


hehehe... I'm glad I got his look, and You're welcome~ 

And I had to add that in there because of your display pic. x3 So cute


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

:'3 <3 <3

Aww, Sweeda, Im sorry D: I hope the other fairs well. And issokies!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I only have the one snail left, so yeah, I hope he survives. I still didn't get the package today. I HOPE it comes tomorrow!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

ksjdfhasdkhfaksdjf whaatttt that makes me mad!! D:< It'd better come tomorrow :c

Unless somehow it got squashed and the water came out or something.... ^w^;;;
If you dont get it by Saturday (ugh) let me know.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I will let you know as soon as it gets here, don't worry! And I hope it didn't get squeeshed! =O


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Id be sad DX


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Me, too.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

You've done asked me for one, lol, I'm working on it now


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay!


----------

